# Umum > Ngobrol & Ucapan > Perkenalan >  Perkenalan

## Bleps

Salam kenal para suhu Koi semua,
Saya Paulus, newbie yang tertarik untuk belajar & menambah wawasan tentang koi
Izin bergabung & menyimak ya

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Salam kenal, om...
Welcome

----------

